# Another Odyesse 78 question



## 117318 (Oct 10, 2008)

Hi there,
New to this forum.
I own an Odyesse 78 which I have shipped to Australia from the UK - Mad I know but it has been worth it.
the question I have got is that I have never really had a need to use the TV aerial socket in the TV locker.
I would like to know if there is an external terminal outside the van that you can plug an aerial into which connects to this socket?
I have had a good look around and cannot see anything obvious.

Many Thanks for any help Paul


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I have a Chausson Welcome 85.

As far as I know there is no external TV socket on the Chaussons. 

Usually the TV ariel is fitted by the supplying dealer, at a charge  , and that will most probable include a signal booster as well. The ariel lead is then taken from the signal booster.

However you could feed the ariel lead through a nearby window to a freestanding ariel. Alternately, when I had a caravan I ftted an ariel socket underneath, passing the coaxial cable through a floor vent.


----------



## 117318 (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks for that spacerunner - I was going to do what you suggested, but as I saw this aerial socket in the TV cubby I assumed it must go somewhere - as you can tell I am pretty new to this Motorhome lark !

By the way this is a great forum.

Thanks again Paul


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Cyclo64 said:


> Thanks for that spacerunner - I was going to do what you suggested, but as I saw this aerial socket in the TV cubby I assumed it must go somewhere - as you can tell I am pretty new to this Motorhome lark !
> 
> By the way this is a great forum.
> 
> Thanks again Paul


If you have a good poke around you may find that there is coaxial cable already connected to the tv socket. The surplus coiled up somewhere waiting to be connected to an ariel. The most likely place is in the bottom of the wardrobe under the loose fitted board.


----------

